# Stocking ideas for a 36 and 65 gallon



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello, I have a 36 gallon and a 65 gallon that could use some new fish. 

I will start with the 36 gallon. It is my gf's tank and it is pretty empty at the moment. She currently has a bristlenose pleco, 2 rummy nose tetras, a red tail shark, 3 guppys, 1 molly and 1 platty and 1 glass catfish. The shark, catfish and pleco hide most of the day so the tank looks pretty empty. She is looking for ideas on some interesting fish she could add to liven up the tank.

I have a 65 gallon tank with 5 small clown loaches, 1 gold severum, 1 small bn pleco, 1 small rubberlip pleco and 6 black skirt tetras. I am looking for some ideas on some fish cool fish to add to the tank. Right now the plecos, loaches and severum have their hiding places in the rocks so it is usually only the tetras that are swimming around.

Anyone have any cool ideas?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

What about some nice colourful rainbowfish? Boesmani or Turquoise would be nice. Or some Torpedo Barbs?


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

First off, you need to put more Glass Catfish in the tank. They're a social fish and look much better together. 

Secondly, I think Torpedo Barbs would make a great addition. Very attractive fish. You could consider an upper level fish like hatchet fish or an african butterfly fish.


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

I know I need more glass catfish. There were more in the tank, but now there is only one left. Any idea where to get them from ? Last time I saw them was I think King eds for 12.99 each.

I have actually really wanted some torpedo barbs for awhile now, but again whenever I see them they are around $20 each and I think like the glass catfish they do better in groups so that can get quite expensive.

The butterfly and hatchet fish do look pretty interesting. If I can find some of those they might be a good addition.

Those rainbow fish look pretty cool! Girlfriend really liked them. Any idea where I could find some? 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics has Torpedo Barbs for a skookum price right now. Rainbow fish should be available at most pet shops, they are pretty popular.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you might not want more glass catfish as they are best in brackish water.

It is easier if you choose one of the following:

1) Biotope or whatever you like to be in the tank.

2) small as in size community or medium as in size community

Then pick a must have fish, and we can suggest you fish to go around that.


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

I had no idea the glass catfish were brackish water fish.

For the 36 gallon tank 

1) no real biotope, sand is substrate has a couple pieces of driftwood, a few live plants and a hollow rock decoration thing that has been taken over by the red tail shark.
2) She wants small to medium sized fish, colourfull small fish and maybe one or two larger fish. She wants really colourfull fish or really interesting looking fish... and she wants to keep the pleco and red tail shark. The others she isn't attached to.

For the 65
1) I don't have a real biotope. I have some plants, sand substrate and rocks siliconed all the way up the top of the tank.
2) I would say medium sized fish. I know the severum and clown loaches can get pretty big. I do have plans to get a larger tank in the future.
I want to keep the severum as one of the main fish. I think I could use a few more active fish.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

36g, because of your red tail shark, small community fish is out of the question. Here is a few suggestion for you...
bleeding heart tetra x 12, 2 types of 6 corys or 1 type of 12 cory, 5-6 smaller rainbow (blue rainbow - as you don't have any blue fish), a few dwarf cichlid like kribs, or rams, or apisto., and 1 angel fish. 

65g, if you are going to keep severum and CL, try having some geophagus eartheater, some toperado barb, some bigger rainbow like red or bosemani, finish it off with some bigger size corys of 24, and 2-3 fancy plecos.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree with Charles that would look great:bigsmile:


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

How long is your 65 gallon tank? If it's 4' I agree with Charles but if it's only 3' it may be too short for the boesemani/red rainbows


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

The 65 is 3' long. I will be looking at getting a larger tank in the future when I can afford it.

Charles
Thanks for the suggestions, I have a couple questions though. The apisto look really cool, but how aggressive are they ? And the geophagus eartheater I am guessing they will dig up the sand a lot so they wouldn't be great for plants? Also what kind of plecos would you recommend

Thanks


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I know people aren't a fan of Petsmart, but they usually have glass catfish.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Personally I like the idea of some garami maybe in the 36, get some plants or maybe some fake plants.

Your bigger tank, maybe get a partner for your severum and hope for babies  They are so cute!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

lnk said:


> The 65 is 3' long. I will be looking at getting a larger tank in the future when I can afford it.
> 
> Charles
> Thanks for the suggestions, I have a couple questions though. The apisto look really cool, but how aggressive are they ? And the geophagus eartheater I am guessing they will dig up the sand a lot so they wouldn't be great for plants? Also what kind of plecos would you recommend
> ...


Apisto behaves like rams. They can be pushing each other away when breeding but won't do anything to other fish.

As for the geo., they will sift through the sand, the top layer. If you are putting lightly rooted plant, You might have a problem. But well planted plants, you should be fine. PLants like amazon sword, aniabus, java, plants that have heavy rooting or plants that tie on wood, you should be fine as well. To make ease of maintain, Try a thin layer of sand, woods with aniabus or java fern. You get best of both world. Your geo., and cory will enjoy the sand, and you can also have some green in your tank.


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

donjuan_corn - I originally had two severums, but the one I have would chase the other one and basically not let it out of one little corner of the tank so I had to give it away.

Charles - Thanks for the help. I have mostly loose rooted plants. They just don't seem to want to grow. I will try out your suggestions and let you know how it goes.

I see you have a site that sells fish. Do you only do online orders or can local people come in and pick something up ?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can come pick up.


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Charles. I will send you a message probably in a couple weeks to order some fish.(on a bit of a budget right now)

Anyways I picked up 2 kribensis from Mr pets today. They looked interesting and they were one of the fish you suggested. I put them in the tank and they have immediately gone into hiding, but here are some pics anyways.

Pictures are of one of the new fish, the 36 gallon, 65 gallon and a few of the fish I have in there.



Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Kribensis are cool and fun fish! I think you'll enjoy them. If you ever want them to breed (they're really easy to breed) you will need to give them a cave


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Will probably have to get another cave of some sort. The redtail shark has claimed the only one in there now. Got some more pictures of them.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

